# [SOLVED] Can't install Ad-Aware



## akofalvi (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi, I wanted to install several times already lavasoft's ad-aware on a laptop (x86, Windows 7, HP). I first downloaded the Ad-Aware installer, then I clicked on it, and it started to download something which apparently started the installation, asked for language options etc. This so far worked well in any other computers. But here when it asks for reboot, and I reboot, the software is not there! There is no "C:\Program Files (x86)\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\Ad-Aware.exe" There is not even a Lavasoft folder anywhere in the hidden and system folders. So, ad-aware installation makes no effect. I can't install the software. Any idea?
Cheers


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Can't install Ad-Aware*

Hey akofalvi :wave:

Are you using the paid version or the free version of Ad-Aware? Also, what other security programs do you have installed on your computer?


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Can't install Ad-Aware*

On Lavasoft's own support forum it's clear that others are having the same problem with the latest Ad-Aware version - most notably on 64-bit Windows 7. 

One of those affected was able to solve the problem by first running Windows "System File Checker" which presumably fixed something that wasn't right.

Open a command-prompt window and type _SFC /SCANNOW_


----------



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Can't install Ad-Aware*

*akofalvi

* Have you addressed your query to the Lavasoft Forum?

* When your current problem has been addressed / resolved to your satisfaction I would suggest you consider Malwarebytes {free or Pro}

Malwarebytes : Download free malware, virus and spyware tools to get your computer back in shape!

* What other Security Software is on your system?
*


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Can't install Ad-Aware*

You may try and pursue installing Ad Aware but the software is not very effective these days. It has been eclipsed with software that does a much better job. *JMH3143* said, we suggest using Malwarebytes for Malware removal. What is your Anti-Virus software?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Can't install Ad-Aware*

Hi, yes please take the advice MalwareBytes would serve you better.


----------



## akofalvi (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Can't install Ad-Aware*

OK, thank you all for the precious help. I will do these. Cheers, have a nice day!


----------



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

*Good luck & safe surfing!*


----------

